# Diablo 3 Trailer, wie er haette sein müsste ;-)



## Skarabrae (5. Juli 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSfI51rUXIA

ich habe zumindest herzlichst gelacht!

viel Spass damit.

lieben Gruss


----------



## Fremder123 (5. Juli 2012)

Ganz nett, aber alles mittlerweile hundertmal durchgekaut. Kommt ca. 3 Wochen zu spät (siehe Error 37). Konnt mir nicht mal ein Schmunzeln abringen und ich zähle Dumm und Dümmer zu meinen Lieblingskomödien.


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juli 2012)

Kannte ich nich, find´s aber auch klasse  Besonders die erste Szene mit dem Lag erinnert mich irgendwie so... so.... an... mich... 
Das liegt aber eher an meiner schlechten Verbindung als an Blizz...


----------



## MrDreamJ (5. Juli 2012)

Hat was =)


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (5. Juli 2012)

find den clip besser ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I43GUnZN_s4


----------



## myadictivo (6. Juli 2012)

haha..bis sie das t-shirt gezeigt hat wars gut ^^

da find ich das video bei weitem lustiger : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEyk63UaBI4

erinnert mich einfach jedesmal wieder an spannende inferno kämpfe


----------

